# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  ماهي أفضل الهواتف الذكية وأسوأها من حيث قابليتها للإصلاح؟

## mohamed73

لا  تختلف الهواتف المحمولة فيمابينها من حيث المواصفات العتادية والأحجام  والتصاميم الخارجية فحسب، بل هناك اختلاف أساسي قد لا يفكر فيه غالبية  المستخدمين قبل شراء الهاتف، وهو طريقة تصنيع وبناء الهاتف ومدى قابليته  للإصلاح.
القابلية للإصلاح تعني مدى سهولة أو صعوبة فك الهاتف وتبديل  أجزائه وصيانته في حال الأعطال، وغالبًا ما تزداد تكلفة الصيانة أو تنقص  اعتمادًا على هذا العامل، وفي بعض الحالات قد يصبح من غير الممكن أو غير  المجدي إصلاح الهاتف بسبب ارتفاع التكلفة أو حتى عدم توافر التقنيات  اللازمة لإصلاحه لدى معظم مراكز الصيانة.
إن كنت متابعًا للمواقع التقنية فلابد أنك سمعت بموقع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  المتخصص بتقديم الشروحات حول كيفية صيانة مختلف أنواع الأجهزة  الإلكترونية، والذي يقوم كذلك بفتح جميع الهواتف الجديدة فور توفرها في  الأسواق وقياس مدى سهولة أو صعوبة صيانتها. وبحسب خبراء الموقع فإن الهاتف  سهل الصيانة هو الهاتف الذي يتميز بسهولة فكه والذي يوفر دليلًا للصيانة.  وتزداد الصعوبة بازدياد صعوبة فتح الجهاز أو بحسب أنواع البراغي المستخدمة  في تثبيت الأجزاء، ومدى تعقيد عملية تبديل أجزائه الرئيسية.
الموقع  نشر اليوم قائمة بأبرز المواقع التي قام باختبارها منذ العام 2007 وحتى  الآن، والتقييم الذي حصلت عليه من حيث قابليتها للإصلاح من 1 إلى 10. بحيث  يشير التقييم 1 إلى الأصعب من حيث القابلية للإصلاح، صعودًا إلى الأسهل.
لم  يحصل أي هاتف من الهواتف على درجة 10 من 10 من حيث سهولة الإصلاح، لكن بعض  هواتف موتورولا السابقة كانت على رأس القائمة بهاتفي Droid Bionic و Atrix  4G اللذان حققا 9 من 10. لكن من الهواتف الحديثة حصلت هواتف Samsung  Galaxy S4 و S III و S II و Note II و Note  على 8 من 10 مما يعني بأن  هواتف سامسونج تعتبر من أفضل الهواتف من حيث سهولة إصلاحها.
يليها من  الهواتف الحديثة كل من Moto X و Nexus 4 و iPhone 5 حيث حصلت على 7 من 10.  ثم تتدرج الهواتف من حيث صعوبة الإصلاح نزولًا إلى الهاتف الأصعب HTC One  وهو أمر غير مفاجىء نظرًا لجسم الهاتف المصنوع من قطعة واحدة من الألمنيوم،  حيث يقول موقع iFixIt بأن هذا يجعل فتح الهاتف مستحيلًا دون إلحاق الأذى  بهيكله الخارجي، لكن الموقع يعترف بأن هذا يساهم من جهة أخرى بجعل الهاتف  أكثر صلابة ومتانة.
تستطيع الاطلاع على كامل القائمة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## charafmak77

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## fouad391979

thinkssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

